# Please review my new forum



## maro25 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi my forum is at: www.webmaster-corner.com
Any suggestions/feedback/comments is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Seem like a nice site. Colors are ok too. To many site use bad colors but your or ok on my old eyes.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I, as does *hewee*, find the site easy on old eyes. The content is novel in my experience, and I wish you, *maro25*, all success. :up:


----------



## maro25 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you for encouraging feedback guys


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome and good luck on your site.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Nice website. I particularly like the coffee-cream colours. As you might be able to tell, I am addicted to coffee. 

Very nice. Good luck with the site.


----------



## maro25 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you, actualy about the colors, I am getting conflicting opinions but I think I am getting more positives than negatives so I think I will still with the color theme for now


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you got darker colors that you do not see much of at web sites and at first I was think oh no this is not good but once I stayed and looked around I seen it was no bad.
Just the brown colors that I am not used to seeing was all that you had and it was not all dark like I was thinking at first. 
But the brown text on the brown background may be hard for some to see.
I have a 19" monitor set at 1024x768 and it is ok. But other with a 17 or 15 monitor the the text would be smaller so it may be hard to see for them.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I think the text should be maybe more red. The more time I spend looking the more I like the site. But something just doesn't look quite right and I think its the text color.


----------

